# Howdie Mickoski on THC



## TheWayEverlasting (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi everyone, I just noticed that Howdie Mickoski was Greg Carlwood's latest guest on The Higherside Chats. He covers a lot of interesting Stolen History topics. I recently bought his book Exposing the Expositions 1851-1915. Though I haven't made it through the whole book yet I thought I'd share the info about the podcast for those interested. Enjoy!

Howdie Mickoski | Reality Resets, NPC's Among Us, & The Soul Recycling Trap • The Higherside Chats


----------



## sekito (Nov 9, 2022)

Oh I bought that book as well!
I’m planning on posting some excerpts from it when I have time, very interesting research indeed


----------



## Newbie1973 (Nov 10, 2022)

Listened to 75% of this on the walk home from work, very interesting so far. The whole simulation theory just gets stranger and stranger the more you learn on the subject.


----------



## feralimal (Nov 10, 2022)

Nevermind Howdie, others have covered the soul trap idea more fully.  In the first instance its basically a Buddhist idea.  For alternative, modern takes, I would recommend:
Wayne - http://www.trickedbythelight.com/tbtl/index.html
Dan - https://www.youtube.com/user/overwatchchannel
Mark - https://www.youtube.com/c/ForeverConsciousResearchChannel

I also discussed it here:
Alternative Mega Theories


----------



## LostHistory (Nov 11, 2022)

Love this book, such a great read


----------

